# Play Buddies (Pap, Eskie, Schnauzer)



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

These are Nia's best buddies  They play together like every night along with with a few others that didn't show up this day.

Guigui the Eskie/Pom mix. Nia loves her to death.









Chloe 5 month old standard Schnauzer









Denny unknown poodle mix.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

My girl can't reliably keep her tongue in her mouth 









Notice the tongue?









and again?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

You like da schnauzer butt?









One more guigui!









Nia demonstrating her 'beg'









Last one!










Thanks for looking!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I want Nia! She is sooo pretty now and her fringe is looking great! I just love her, she's seriously one of my favorite paps (okay, I love them all )

Oh btw, I couldn't get on and I saw your pic. I actually just shot the indoors pics on auto mode that time. I do photoshop out red eye too.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 18, 2009)

Those pics came out reallly nice! Nia is gorgeous- I want her!


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Aw which a purrty girl she is! Whooo is that a Mini Schnauzer I heart Schnauzers


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


> Aw which a purrty girl she is! Whooo is that a Mini Schnauzer I heart Schnauzers


I'm actually not sure if she's a Mini or Standard. She's about 15 lbs at 5 months old. The owners don't know if she's mini or standard either..


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I'm actually not sure if she's a Mini or Standard. She's about 15 lbs at 5 months old. The owners don't know if she's mini or standard either..


How weird lol Looking at comparison of Std Schnauzer Puppy & Mini she looks more like Mini to me on google. This is what I came up for weight/height for Mini & Std, also I'm not familiar about the correction height/weight for puppies? 

MiniS:
Height: 12-14 inches
Weight: 11-18 lbs

Std Sch:
Height: Males (18.5 to 19.5 inches) & Females (17.5 to 18.5 inches)
Weight: 35-45 pounds


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

MoonStr80 said:


> How weird lol Looking at comparison of Std Schnauzer Puppy & Mini she looks more like Mini to me on google. This is what I came up for weight/height for Mini & Std, also I'm not familiar about the correction height/weight for puppies?
> 
> MiniS:
> Height: 12-14 inches
> ...


I was thinking that too but at 5 months she's already at the top of the weight and height limit. Since she's a female I would've thought she would be a little smaller. Perhaps she's just an oversized mini?


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Perhaps she's just an oversized mini?


Possibly? It's not common for a breed coming from BYB/Miller being oversize or undersized Mini those type of people don't really give a hoot of what AKC standard limited breed is


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Great pictures!! I love Nia, too!! She is a pretty girl!! Don't you love with they stick out that tongue? That is just the best thing....LOL.....Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> I'm actually not sure if she's a Mini or Standard. She's about 15 lbs at 5 months old. The owners don't know if she's mini or standard either..


tough call. I'd guess that she's a big mini. The ears just look like a mini to me. My SS at 3mo was 18.5 lbs, 25.4 at 4mo and 31.4 at 6.5 mo. All weights are from the vets scales. So my dog at the same age was about twice the weight of the Schnauzer in the pic. She's also @ 16.5"high (haven't measured in ages tho)

either way she's a cute dog and a fun playmate obviously!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Too cuteee!! I love Nia..it looks like she even plays like Roxy!! lol! Does she box with her front paws alot like she is in the pic of the 3 of them playing together? Everyone picks on Roxy for doing that, lmao!

Guigui is cute too! what a cute mix!


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

Nia looks adorable!!! I agree with what has been said about the schnauzer; she looks a bit bigger than my Herrick does and he's a mini, so it could be that she's just a oversized mini.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Too cuteee!! I love Nia..it looks like she even plays like Roxy!! lol! Does she box with her front paws alot like she is in the pic of the 3 of them playing together? Everyone picks on Roxy for doing that, lmao!
> 
> Guigui is cute too! what a cute mix!


If what you mean by boxing is Nia slapping the other dog's face repeatedly then poking them in the eyes repeatedly then yes LOL


----------

